# Burton Photon ankle pain



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

First day with new Photons. Everything felt great except some pain in left foot on outter part of ankle. Is this a break in issue or something else?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

nah, photons gotta fix really good, or they will be painful forever


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Rip154 said:


> nah, photons gotta fix really good, or they will be painful forever


what do you mean?


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

If there’s a lot of pain, those boots probably don’t fit you well. 

I rode Photons in pain for almost 3 seasons until I finally got help from a pro boot fitter and found the right boot.

Finding the best-fitting boots for your type of feet is one of the most important gear purchases.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Jkb818 said:


> what do you mean?


I meant fit, not fix.. but they are restrictive boots in a soft material, so if you get pressure points, you will feel them.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Had a professional boot fitter take a look at them already and had them heat molded already... I’m just wondering if they still need to be broken in a bit and maybe I went a little too aggressive cranking the BOAs yesterday.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Well both those points won't get any better, but maybe you can get the inner boots modded. Buying new inner boots that fit better is like 200 so..


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Rode again today and didn’t crank the boots as much. Felt much better ??


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Late to the discussion. I had different problems with photon boa pain. I was cranking the lower zone too much. Now just snug is money.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> Late to the discussion. I had different problems with photon boa pain. I was cranking the lower zone too much. Now just snug is money.


Yeah I’m glad they’re working out for me because otherwise they felt so good didn’t feel like having to go back to the drawing board on my boot process


----------

